
Pure CSS Clock(JavaScript-Free) - hanachin
http://jsdo.it/tompng/cssclock
======
shdon
Yet another developer who uses Webkit styles only. Very annoying, especially
when other browsers support the same features.

A simple search and replace for -webkit- to -moz- in the HTML and CSS as well
as another from "linear 0 infinite normal" to "linear 0s infinite normal" (or
even removing the 0 altogether) makes it work in Firefox too, for instance.

Forked: <http://jsdo.it/shd249/zOsj>

